# green snotty nose



## oceanmist (Mar 21, 2006)

what could cause green, thick snot to come out of a goats nose?

Pnuemonia, sinus infection? 

I have a new doe, been here for about 2 weeks and now she is blowing huge chunks of green snot! Lovely! I went ahead and gave her a pnuemonia vac not knowing her history... will check her temp after work, but she's not off her feed or acting like she's got a fever... sooo just wondering what else to cover...

thanks Misty

oh ps her knees snap and crackle when she walks is that a sign of CAE???


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i would only vaccinate healthy animals and not one where the immune system is already compromised.
is she getting alfa pellets? 
my knees are cracking too, no, i don't have aids 
i would check her temp, listen to her lungs, do a fecal check and worm her if not done already. i would have her tested for cae and cl also.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Green snot, red flag!!

I would be getting antibiotics asap into her and I hope she is quarantined.

I have even seen green snot in the first stages of a pink eye outbreak.
It could be pneumonia, or a list of respiratory infections that are bacteria based.

No matter what it is, green snot is a red flag that needs to be treated.


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Green snot can also be from vomiting. 
I had a doe that I would treat for sickness not knowing that she was eating bracken fern in the back of the woods. Third time it happened, after the vet's treatment, she died. Surprised the vet, he thought she'd make it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Green snot is usually a sign of bacterial infection - time for the antibiotics and do keep her away from your healthy goats (although she's probably already exposed them to whatever she's got).

As far as the snapping and cracking when she walks, it could be a sign of CAE, but it's more likely she has a little arthritis NOT caused by CAE. I've had does that made a regular racket when they walked, yet tested clean every year. Just like some folks can crack their knuckles at will or have knees or ankles that pop when they move, so do goats. I'd recommend that you do pull some blood and test her for CAE. Even better would have been to have required a negative CAE before buying her. 

Good luck with her and let us know what happens.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

green snot can also be from dusty alfa pelets


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Take her temp, being moved recently of course it's likely pasteurella called 'shipping fever'. All goats have this in their sinus cavity, it takes stress, usually from too little air movement with too high of humidity (caused by bedding, water spilling from water buckets, or urine) and there is also chemical pnemonia they can get from urine also.

I would start her on any 200 mg tetracycline (biomycin etc.) 3.5cc subq..if she has a fever do it every 12 hours until the fever is down, then once a day until 24 hours passed her being well. I would also use banamine. If she is a valuable animal I would go to the vet, get naxcel and banamine and give it.

We vaccinate does before the move when we have to travel with goats this time of year because of shipping fever. Especially shows in the summer and fall.

Stress of the move, obviously worms under control at her old home are agressively growing in numbers. Vicki


----------



## oceanmist (Mar 21, 2006)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> We vaccinate does before the move when we have to travel with goats this time of year because of shipping fever. Especially shows in the summer and fall.
> 
> Stress of the move, obviously worms under control at her old home are agressively growing in numbers. Vicki


what do you vaccinate with and do you just do it anually?

she was wormed with cydectin the night before I got her.... I know we are really having a problem this year with all the hot/rain/hot/rain bit.

poor old gal...I am currently treating her with penG as I have has such good results using that for respiratory issues last spring... I have both naxcel and nuflor on hand, but she is not running a fever and there hasn't been in raspy or rough breathing or coughing. None of the other animals are showing any signs of anything at this point.... thanks for reminding about the move causing stress.. duh I just kinda over looked that thought...

Misty


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

There are pasturella vaccines for goats now, sold in Jeffers, I got mine from QCsupply.com We used to use cattle vaccines and it would sometimes cause stiffness, make sure if you use it subq it is away from the front leg onto the body over the ribs so if the site swells it doesn't impeed movement or getting up and down to lay.

Make sure your vaccine is for pasturella multicidia and haemoticulla only (yes the spelling is awful) and not the alphabet soup of BRD and other bacteria that goats do not get, as found in nasal gen etc...

Mannheimia Pasteurella made by Colorado Serum 2cc subq. I give it to all the doelings I keep after 12 weeks old but getting their second shot before being bred. It's also a booster I give my oldest does to bolster the colostrum I use on the whole herd. 

I used to use Sure shot. By doing this I have never came home from a show with shipping fever, while even my business partner penned next to me and traveling in the same trailer had to pull out the big guns to save a few of our does on his farm, while a good friend lost one of her best bucks at the same show. Vicki


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

How old is she? I would avoid tetracyclines on a young goat as it can apparently interfere with skeletal development, IIRC.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

When my goats have had green snot, I clean the nose really well and i put Vet RX in each nostril. I have never had to do anything else but that. It could be allergies also.


----------

